# Digest Gold Enzyme has helped me



## sidekick1970 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi, I was recently diagnosed with IBS. I have only had it since Aug but it has been the worst experience of my life. I would get terrible bloating, burping, flatulence, nausea, pain, etc, to the point I would hate to have to eat. I am a 42 year old Female who never had any digestive issues in the past. Anyway I wanted to share a digestive enzyme that has greatly helped me. I think I read about it here but on a very old post. It is called Digestive Gold, and I have been taking 4 with each meal and have seen a dramatic improvement with symptoms. I like it because it is natural. I am also trying some different Rx's from my doctor, but I know this product helped me because for the past few weeks before I got any prescriptions I have felt so much better when taking these with meals.


----------



## flitwit (Oct 3, 2013)

I've been taking digestive enzymes for a couple of months now. It's been a double edge sword for me. I started with Source Naturals Daily Essential Enzymes, which I believed was the cause for my lathargy, so I switched to Rainbow Light... however, I didn't much like them, as they would give me heartburn, most likely due to the peppermint and other added herbs, and I still experienced the lethargy after meals. I'm now taking Digest Gold + Probiotics for lunch, and Source Naturals for dinner (since the Source Naturals enzymes are less potent). I do notice a decent improvement to my digestion... however, I believe it's contributing to constipation, rather than helping. From what I've read, the enzyme supplements may make the chyme more concentrated, which leads to a more dense stool. I may have my facts mixed up, but this is what I have been experiencing. Though I alternate from C and D. I've been C for these past few months, and it's been increasingly difficult. I thought I was improving this past month, but I'm now day 5 without having been able to go. I do notice stool being very dense. I'm just trying to find a way to balance it out, because I agree, the enzymes do help.


----------



## Knyttet (Oct 21, 2013)

I've been eating Digest gold + probiotics for some weeks now, almost the whole bottle of 90 capsules. You say you take 4 per meal?  I have only taken 3-4 per day. I have noticed some improvement but not any dramatic help.. The main thing I've noticed is that my stool that used to float 95 % of the time before , which is a sign of malabsorption of the food, is now more often not floating and coming easily out without being in small pieces. Sorry for the graphics but as many of you my problem is constipation, when I do go it's usually quite hard and it comes out in small floating pieces.

So I think I'm gonna keep eating these because even tho they don't help significantly with my bloating it's really important to start absorbing the nutrients after many years of digestion problems!

How soon did you notice the improvement?


----------

